# Benefits of a Guaranteed Stop Loss esp overnight



## SevenFX (9 August 2007)

Well so from my point of view.

As the SPI closed at 4.30pm tonight, and reopened at 5.10pm to gapped down 50+ points.

Multiply that (50pts)by $5(mini per contract) or $25(per full contract) and you made/lost a big wad of cash.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## CanOz (9 August 2007)

*Re: Benifits of a Gauranteed Stop Loss esp [Overnight]*



SevenFX said:


> Well so from my point of view.
> 
> As the SPI closed at 4.30pm tonight, and reopened at 5.10pm to gapped down 50+ points.
> 
> ...




I'm still trying to get the Hang Sang chart up Tek, but i think i could have been from the HS coming back from lunch. Prof reckons to be careful after and around lunch breaks. Now this gap should be tradeable i think...most of them are on the IG ASX200...remember to keep open the HS and Nikkei...the AUD/JAP pair is another to keep a close eye on too.

Just checked this out.....This was actually caused by the HS. It was still open while the Aussie was closed and HS was still trending down...Again, important to watch the other Asians....Then of course to watch Europe open too and then into the SPX etc.

Cheers,

Cheers,


----------



## SevenFX (9 August 2007)

*Re: Benefits of a Guaranteed Stop Loss esp [Overnight]*

Thanks Canaussieuck.

I''ve started reading those posts and find the extremely valuable, including your questions.

If I were holding overnight would def be using GSL, as opposed to just a ordinary stop loss.

Just thought to start this thread for newbe's to CFD's like moi not getting caught out.

Cheers


----------



## BentRod (10 August 2007)

Tek,
      That was only one instance. Now work out all the extra brokerage you have paid for the last one hundred trades. 

I can't see how anyone can make money with a GSL account.

GSL's should only be used for shorting takeover targets from my experience.



> Just thought to start this thread for newbe's to CFD's like moi not getting caught out.




N00bs shouldn't be buying anything right now in this volatility(for short term trading), they should be watching on the sidelines.


----------

